# SEVCON Sevcontrol mounting and operation



## MRVenom (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't know if I should have started a new thread. If I did this in error, I apologize...I'm still learning about EVs and posting.

Ok, Along with the SEVCON PowerPak Controller, I have a SEVCON Sevcontrol 656 throttle. I think I have the wiring figured out according to this:

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...33vxI_&sig=AHIEtbRtDFAl7na9z_DHstK7pgmp34AESw

I hope it is correct. My big question is this...this is a linear throttle control...how do I mount it and operate it with my foot??? Any input would be great. Pictures would be even better. Thanks again, CHUCK


----------



## MRVenom (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on everyone....you all are being too modest. Certainly someone has someone has some experience with these SEVCON SEVCONTROL units and how to mount them?!?

Just looking for some suggestions. Thanks again, CHUCK


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Chuck,

If that manual is right you hook the green wire to pin 10 on the 12 pin port B on the controller.


----------

